# One Happy Mama Bear Today!



## animalfamily (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi everyone! I haven't been here in a while, but I think of you guys often and it's nice to be back! 

It has been crazy busy at the "animalfamily" residence lately, but I wanted to pop in and share my good news with all of you.

Perhaps some of you here know "LittleBock" [my youngin']. She hasn't been here in a while either as she has been quite busy herself.
Well those of you who know me here might remember that Bock has been homeschooled for her entire education [there have been various threads regarding homeschooling in which I have participated].

Well, LittleBock finally had the chance to take her GED earlier this month.
We just got the results back yesterday and not only did she pass, but made the "Honor Society".

I know if she ever sees this I will probably get a good "talking to" , but I just had to share with you guys just how proud I am of her.

She had really been stressing waiting for the results. I never doubted for a moment her ability to pass, but to pass with honors was a definite bonus!!

Now that she has received the news she can relax!! Take a break from school stuff for a while and _then _think about the next chapter in her life.

I know that there are several of you here that are either homeschooling right now or have been homeschooled in the past. To all of you I want to say how proud I am of you as well and keep up the good work!

While homeschooling is gaining momentum in this country, for various reasons, it still can be quite challenging at times. I've had my share of 'conversations' with people over the years regarding my _ability_ to teach our daughter. No, I don't have a degree in teaching; and yes, maintaining a "social life" took a little effort, but it really is possible to get a quality education at home [in spite of the fact I ain't always the sharpest tool in the shed] !!

Anyway, that's it. I just wanted to get that out of my system  and now I look forward to getting back to all things "goaty"!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

exciting! Congrats!!!


----------



## animalfamily (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks nchen7!!
It's been a while. How are things in your neck-o-the-woods??


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

alright.....it's trying to cool down finally. the winds are back, just need the temps to go down, and the rain to stop!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh how awesome!! I was homeschooled and think thanks just awesome for her!!  congrats!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

And congrats to you too, way to go!!
My daughter was mostly homeschooled, it was quite a challenge at first cause I didn't have a certificate either & didn't know what she knew.
The first few months were discouraging. 
One day she was pining away because she didn't feel like she was progressing. Quite frankly I didnt think either of us were.
Then we went over some of her papers. In a few months the improvement in penmanship & grammar was incredible!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations to both you and your daughter! My daughter taught online for home school students for a few years and loved it! 
There is pro's and cons in all types of educations, I'm glad you all found something good that worked for you!


----------



## animalfamily (Nov 23, 2012)

Thank you all for the kind words .
I will let Bock read your posts. I'm sure she will really appreciate them!!

It used to crack me up when her friends would say that they wanted to homeschool too because Bock used to get to take time off from school to go run errands etc. with me.

Those of you who have done this know that your schedule can be pretty flexible, but you still have to get the work done.

The kids just thought it was all fun and games [which a lot of it, school work included, was] ! Bock would tell them though it was still_ school, _and school is school no matter how you slice it !!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is wonderful! Congratulations!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey , missed you around here !
That's just awesome !! Congrats :stars::clap:


----------



## animalfamily (Nov 23, 2012)

Hey Tricky, missed you too :wave:. It's grrrrreat to be back :wahoo:!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

animalfamily said:


> Thank you all for the kind words . I will let Bock read your posts. I'm sure she will really appreciate them!! It used to crack me up when her friends would say that they wanted to homeschool too because Bock used to get to take time off from school to go run errands etc. with me. Those of you who have done this know that your schedule can be pretty flexible, but you still have to get the work done. The kids just thought it was all fun and games [which a lot of it, school work included, was] ! Bock would tell them though it was still school, and school is school no matter how you slice it !!


Oh I agree lol! It was nice to be flexible but you still had a certain amount to get done that week. Lol


----------

